# Convert Nissan nv200 van using salvage leaf drivetrain parts



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd say it may be feasible, but ideally you'd want all the components out of one Leaf. A number of the computer modules are keyed to one another, and won't talk to each other if they don't match. This can only be fixed with the factory Consult 3+ service tools which are $$$. 

Another benefit to getting all from one vehicle is you should also be able to get all the wiring harnesses, connectors, and ancillaries needed to get everything up and running. These are pretty complicated systems, and wiring them up from scratch would be challenging to say the least.

If you already have a battery, you might be able to get around this by swapping out the BMS (LBC) with the one that matches the rest of the controllers. In that way buying a complete wrecked Leaf, and then selling off one of the batteries might be an economical way to get everything you need. In the US at least the value of the battery is about as much as what the wrecks go for. You might spend a few $k more to get one that's less damaged and more likely to have everything you need working. I paid $7k after fees and shipping for mine last summer, and it was still driveable. 

One issue may be range. To reliably get 90 miles a day I think you'd need to factor in at least one full recharge during the day as well as overnight. Used Leaf batteries will likely have lost some capacity, plus cold weather takes a pretty big hit, and on top of that you are putting it into a bigger vehicle. 

I can't really speak to any of the specific issues you might have with trying to put the system into this particular vehicle. Things like brakes and steering may be where it gets complicated, but maybe they are similar enough to make it less difficult than a full swap?

If you are interested you can see what it took for me to strip down a 2012 Leaf and get the whole system working on a tabletop in the thread linked in my sig below. Eventually this will be going into another car, which will be the real test, but that's still ongoing.

Rob


----------



## glyndwr1998 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm not entirely confident I'd be able to undertake the conversion after realising the electrical work involved.
The mechanical side I'm ok at, but the prospect of stripping it all the loom, Ecus etc out of a donor leaf puts me off.

The trip to and from my sons college is ok, there is a rapid charger about 3 miles from the college, so I intend visiting that twice a day to g most of the travelling done off rapid, the rest would be done from home.

I guess I may have no choice other than wait for an env200 to drop in value to a price I can afford.

Thanks.


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

On the one hand there is a whole lot of complex electronics involved. On the other hand, in theory you don't have to do anything with the electronics except be very methodical about keeping track of every connection and putting it back the way it was in the new vehicle. In that sense it really is mostly a mechanical exercise of adapting the Leaf system into the new vehicle. At least as long as nothing is messed up to begin with, or in the process.

However, I'd have to agree that its a really big undertaking, and at the end of the day I'm not sure how much cheaper it would end up being than finding a proper used electric van.

Best of luck,
Rob


----------

